# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Подскажите приложение для Андроид что бы сделать из телефона самый простой ТСД?

## Lucky Patcher

Подскажите приложение для Андроид что бы сделать из телефона самый простой ТСД?
Ну и расширение или дополнение для 1С что бы обмен между ними был. На инфостарт полно платных, причем за абонентку. Но все не-то, либо я не могу найти. Хочется какой-то хотя бы вариант один раз заплатил и пользуйся. Варианты с ежемесячной оплатой не подходят. 
Нужен самый минимум что бы сканировал EAN 13 и вбивалось количество.

----------


## dimonsvetlakov

штрих-код комбайн. 
или сканпет 
обмен файлами у сканпет, надо самому загрузка файла писать, у комбайна готовая обработка выгрузки есть
сканпет бесплатный, комбайн стоит каких-то денег совсем копеечных за год

----------

Lucky Patcher (07.09.2021)

----------


## wr0001

Есть расширение, пишите в личку.

----------

